# JT's Piano Bar, Leicester - August 2014



## Goldie87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't really know much about this place, other than it used to be called JT's and must have been closed for 20 years or more. Having a wander one day we went in a door that caught our eye, and upon going down a flight of stairs found ourselves in this club situated in a basement. Not realy much to it and not a lot in there, but strange to see somewhere that has been left for so long, and the decay and mold that is in some parts is pretty mad! Visited with most of the Leicester lot.


----------



## MD (Sep 13, 2014)

bought back some memories for me going back in here
there was a bar upstairs that closed at last orders 10.30 
then this one took over until the early hours  

In 1988, city thugs kicked off at a world title fight match - which featured local boxer Tony Sibson - hurling CS gas into the arena, injuring the crowd and some famous boxing personalities.
i was in here after this


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 13, 2014)

Reminds me of that parliment one strip club. I wonder how many other little clubs and bars are lurking underground


----------



## King Al (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow! that is errr brown!!! Cool find Goldie


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dodgy cheap paint jobs and interiors seem to be one thing all the old clubs had in common!


----------

